# Puppy lump on groin



## Hoag13 (Nov 2, 2020)

Hi! Experienced something very similar with our pup, thought it was a bite of some sort but looked just like that bump and in the same area! He was acting himself and wasn’t itching or licking so I just kept an eye on it (also researched like crazy to keep my mind at ease)!! It ended up clearing up on its own after a few days!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I would give your Vet a call, they may want you to bring your pup in to examine the bump.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Noticed a bump on Addie's groin area very very similar to this bump. We were at our lake house so I assumed it was a bug bite of some kind. I kept an eye on it and it got smaller and smaller and went away in a matter of days.


----------



## Jawa (Jul 13, 2020)

Oscar had the same lump exact at the same place. Sent a pic to the vet and they asked to give couple of days time. Eventually it got smaller and went away in a week's time.


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Jan 4, 2021)

Thanks y’all. We have exactly same thing going on. Super useful ☺


----------



## Puppee (Feb 7, 2021)

Oh my! Just posted about this and the photo looks so similar. Thank you all for the helpful stories.


----------



## blovell (Jun 29, 2021)

16 week old golden retriever reporting in, with the exact same lump in the exact same spot! How odd. Went to vet yesterday, prescribed antibiotics which he started on today. fingers crossed it goes soon. Searching the archives of this forum, it was really odd to see the same lump across so many dogs, because if it was a bug bite, what are the odds of it always being inbetween a nipple and penis.

Will report back if the lump goes, just in the hope it helps reassure someone researching the same topic, much like me frantically this morning.


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

Poor guy, the chances are probably very good, nice warm and protected spot for a bug to bite,


----------



## blovell (Jun 29, 2021)

As with the other examples, the lump is gone! Hard to know if it was due to tablets, or just time, but either way I'm sleeping sounder.


----------



## Sambogold (Jul 3, 2021)

We have a 7 week old male pup with the exact same lump...noticed it a couple of days ago and now there is another identical lump on the exact same side (between the sheath and nipple. It is def not the glands. Has anyone else had a second identical lump on the identical side appear?


----------



## LeofromScotland (Aug 19, 2021)

Leo (10 weeks) has something similar - will give it a few days and report back.


----------



## nomasarai19 (Oct 25, 2021)

Rbbarnes said:


> Hi everyone,
> This is my first post...as I was brushing my 13 week old puppy tonight I noticed a bump right next to his penis. I’m making a vet appointment first thing in the morning, but, wondering if anyone else has experienced this? I’ll attach a photo. Thanks
> 
> View attachment 878118
> ...





Rbbarnes said:


> Hi everyone,
> This is my first post...as I was brushing my 13 week old puppy tonight I noticed a bump right next to his penis. I’m making a vet appointment first thing in the morning, but, wondering if anyone else has experienced this? I’ll attach a photo. Thanks
> 
> View attachment 878118
> ...


Hello everyone! Today I noticed the exact same lump on my boy who is 10 weeks old. I am relieved to hear that many have gone through this as well. I have an appointment this week to check it out to ensure it’s not thing serious but hoping it gets smaller by then


----------



## Mikezk (11 mo ago)

Our 4 


Rbbarnes said:


> Hi everyone,
> This is my first post...as I was brushing my 13 week old puppy tonight I noticed a bump right next to his penis. I’m making a vet appointment first thing in the morning, but, wondering if anyone else has experienced this? I’ll attach a photo. Thanks
> 
> View attachment 878118
> ...


Our 4 month old golden puppy has a bump near penis as well. Vet took sample and said white blood cells were there and some goo. Gave clavamox for 14 days and said to see what happens. Scary


----------



## hawiliroro (1 mo ago)

Hello I have golden retriever female, I got her from a friend, could someone tell me what is it and how to treat her


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

This is something the vets need to see ASAP. I guarantee that is uncomfortable for her and needs some kind of treatment or meds. Please see a vet.


----------



## em.blake94 (1 mo ago)

nomasarai19 said:


> Hello everyone! Today I noticed the exact same lump on my boy who is 10 weeks old. I am relieved to hear that many have gone through this as well. I have an appointment this week to check it out to ensure it’s not thing serious but hoping it gets smaller by then


did you ever learn what it was, my 2 month golden has the same thing now


----------

